# Moffett / Princeton forklifts



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Anyone using Moffett or Princeton forklift for moving colonies.? I was looking to pick one up and us it. Now typically it is used piggyback on a truck. I was looking to trailer it. Wondering if anyone had any ideas about it. Pretty wide and not sure how it would trailer.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

wouldn't a trailer defeat the purpose of using one? If your going to trailer it might as well go bobcat or hummerbee. I have seen them run and they dont look like a better choice to me but im probably missing something.
Nick


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I had thought about the same thing. Piggy backing it on the big trucks and trailering it behind the smaller ones. I was thinking a trailer could be built where you backed it on and the front tires came right up to the fenders on the trailer, since the trailer and machine would be about the same width.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't really get why you'd want to trailer it? You then loose the advantage of owning one. The advantage being you don't need to trailer it. Of course you need a tandem axle truck to move it and the bees around. They are slower than a swinger but have the capacity to lift a lot heavier loads. I don't own one but the neighbour has a few of them.

Jean-Marc


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

My wife wants one of these: http://www.donkeyforklift.com/beekeeping.html She can drive the big trucks but is a little shakey on backing up the trailers. She does fine with her one ton and swinger but it would be nicer for her to be able to move a whole 10 wheeler load. She wants a mini van first though...sometimes she's kinda hard to please...lol


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

just my opinion but i think piggy back loaders are a joke for beekeeping applications. not too keen on the idea that one has a heavy loader beating around on the back end of the truck making it ride rough. i watched the youtube video for the donkey lift. looked to me like they had a beautiful loading pad to work on and were still slow at loading the truck. made me tired watching the video.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I thought they were slow also. I've played with one at a mtg and there are more levers and pedals than I have hands or feet.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

swarm_trapper said:


> wouldn't a trailer defeat the purpose of using one? If your going to trailer it might as well go bobcat or hummerbee.


The problem with Hummerbee 34k, 25-30 used if you can find one. Same with Swinger. Bobcat is 15-20 also and very rough on the bee's and the driver. 

Moffet, Princton can be found used sub 10, 5-7. I can piggy them or trailer them. Was thinking of 5th wheeling it. 

My idea is to trailer it until I get big enough to want a DOT number and a larger truck like a home depot truck. I figure I can grow into it and upgrade with a newer version later. 

I would like to make this next step with as small of an investment as possible.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

dbest said:


> My wife wants one of these:..... She wants a mini van first though...sometimes she's kinda hard to please...lol


Not sure of the donkey price. Don't see to many used ones out there. 
Mini van is that practical to haul bee's? 
Hard to please tell me about it.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Dean, the hummerbee guy has used swinger 1600s quite often for around 15,000-20,000. Home Depot or lowes trucks have camel back suspension and will beat you and your bees to death. We have 6 or 7 of the old Bobcat 610's and they work quite well, when they're running...


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Take a good look at most of the trucks that tote one of those piggy back loaders for any time at all.
From what I see those loaders look like they over time beat the snot out of the back ends of the trucks hauling them.
Looks like a weight issue, time/miles you call it.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

soupcan said:


> Take a good look at most of the trucks .... time/miles you call it.


This may not be a permanent solution but, might get me over the hump from 100 hives to 200. There is a place where you need to be able to move hives on a pallet effectively or it is way to much work. I also figure that I can leave this in one of my out yards if I need to. The Kubota is just to big to haul around.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I always wanted to make a forklift out of one of these:
http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8017185&


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

How many times are you moving them? It might make more sense to rent a small bobcat from an equipment rental business. Im fortunate that I am able to borrow the equipment I need to move mine (300 hives), but if I didnt have that option renting a bobcat for moving 100-200 hives twice a year seems to make more sense, put the $10k into growing your business to the point you have to buy the equipment for everyday use. We move ours twice a year with the skidsteer, other than that we are still moving a lot of singles, nucs, and honey on my f350 flatbed, loaded by hand.


----------



## B&E (Dec 27, 2011)

I know this is old.....piggy backs are all we use. We run 5000 hives. I have never met someone who can load bees faster and smoother than we can with our 1980's Brouwer hitchhiker forklifts. We trailer them, use them on a staight job, and have them on semi's. The best!

We now own (as of spring 2010) 2 Kesmac lifts. We can load them on the back of a drop deck. We load 512 and go. No small truck following with a lift. Can't beat it!


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

B&E said:


> I have never met someone who can load bees faster and smoother than we can with our 1980's Brouwer hitchhiker forklifts. The best!
> Can't beat it!


Was that a challange, as in CARE TO RACE?

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/Shallotman/DSC00574.jpg

Don't worry, if you can unload a semi in under 7 minutes you may just win.


----------



## B&E (Dec 27, 2011)

looks good. Although I did say load. not sure I could stack hives in a blueberry field or a cranberry bog with that


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

HarryVanderpool said:


> Was that a challange, as in CARE TO RACE?
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/Shallotman/DSC00574.jpg


I just noticed you can pick up 2 pallets at once. Are they independent at all?


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

B&E said:


> looks good. Although I did say load. not sure I could stack hives in a blueberry field or a cranberry bog with that


Of course you're right, B&E. Every machine has it's strengths and weaknesses. Thanks for being a good sport!!


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

EastSideBuzz said:


> I just noticed you can pick up 2 pallets at once. Are they independent at all?


2 pallets; ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!!
"The Monster" removes 2 COLUMNS of pallets at once. In my case 24 hives.
Those are set on waiting one tons to place in almonds.
The Semi driver always has a surprised look on his face because he has just begun to rewind straps and we are all gone!!
The forks have two side shift functions: together or away and toward each other.
The Monster is towable and has a Ford 460 V8 FWD.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

That thing sounds amazing. I was hipeing you would say they were independent. That is really cool.

Where can I get one.  Just kidding.


----------



## B&E (Dec 27, 2011)

Glad you see it that way. I certainly wasn't trying to brag. But for what I do, I'm happy with it. I've used other machinesn including hummerbees, and theyre too unstable and need too much room for cranberry bogs.


----------

